# What to become a Video Reviewer?



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Hey all,

So with all the New Reviewers popping up i thought it may be cool to help them with a simple poll on what you would like to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

Good idea @Paulie 

Let's call @Philip Dunkley and @Rob Fisher here...so they can listen to the people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Good idea @Paulie
> 
> Let's call @Philip Dunkley and @Rob Fisher here...so they can listen to the people


Yeah this is only here to help as i am loving the new videos popping up! Local is Lekker!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

And listening we are!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> And listening we are!!



I'm old and hard of hearing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Rob, i like your videos just the way they are

No offence @Paulie - great thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Please note that this for everyone and not just Rob and Phillip  (Their vids are great!) Also if future ppl want to give it a shot hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

I need a <10min category! Skipper's videos are perfect for my attention span!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Andre said:


> I need a <10min category! Skipper's videos are perfect for my attention span!


Done


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

I can't even say hello in 10 minutes!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Done


Great, thanks....immediately changed my votes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> I can't even say hello in 10 minutes!


Yes, you can.....it takes 5 minutes to prepare for an hour video. It takes a couple of hours to prepare for a 10 minute video.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

This is a cool thread. Well Done @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Came up with the idea after watching a grim video i started 1hr ago and its still going shoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

Andre, I can absolutely tell you that no matter how long the video is, It takes a little more than 2 Hours. I actually did a synopsis of hours worked, including fetching and dropping things off, researching, discussions with vendors etc for my last video to get an idea of how much work was going into it cause my wife was having a bit of a go. In total, it was 17 working hour just for episode 3!! It's actually very hectic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Andre, I can absolutely tell you that no matter how long the video is, It takes a little more than 2 Hours. I actually did a synopsis of hours worked, including fetching and dropping things off, researching, discussions with vendors etc for my last video to get an idea of how much work was going into it cause my wife was having a bit of a go. In total, it was 17 working hour just for episode 3!! It's actually very hectic.


For sure, but the final report can always be delivered in a short space of time, but that will take more time to make it possible. I know, was in the public speaking business for a long time. I rarely, if ever, watch a video longer than 10 minutes. 
Sure, I appreciate you probably do this in you spare time. I, for one, would rather wait for a shorter video than watch long ones at shorter intervals.
But that is my personal opinion. Others might light long videos. I just want the crux of the matter. And if it is a rambling video and not a review video - no doubt then it MUST be short and entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

Yeah , I hear you. I've been trying to bring them down every week, but still struggling to get through all the stuff for review 
I will try and get them down to about 30 Minutes in the future, but the one I release on Thursday going forward, will be about 10-15 Mins. Trying to find a balance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Did you all know that the Reviewers all have a private chat with (Pbusardo, Twisted, Suck my mod, Ruby Ru and GrimGreen etc) They said that there Vlogs are the most watched videos out of all and those are all 1hr+ long hmm just thought i would add this in not sure if it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

Damn you @Andre and @Paulie 
You've just got my mind racing on how I possibly want to change the way my videos's are done.
I thought I was going to get some sleep tonight, but nooooooo, make Philip's Mind work overtime just before bed!
Love you guys for keeping me on my toes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Damn you @Andre and @Paulie
> You've just got my mind racing on how I possibly want to change the way my videos's are done.
> I thought I was going to get some sleep tonight, but nooooooo, make Philip's Mind work overtime just before bed!
> Love you guys for keeping me on my toes.




Lol sorry bro what i would recommend is give this thread a few days and see the general votes and then decide


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

Will do, but have definitely decided that I'm going to do Puza Thursdays Juice Reviews 10-15 Mins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

I think Philip's videos need to be long because it's not just a single segment - it *can *be done that way, but why be like everyone else 
Think of these as a talkshow (with multiple participants) instead of an interview with a single person. 

It could do with some "tightening up" but that will only shave a little time off, it will still run long - and I personally prefer that. If Phil was doing a single review and it took 1 hour (such as Mr PBusardo) then I'd get bored, but these episodes are complex (like a fine imported juice)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

Thank you Peter!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I think Philip's videos need to be long because it's not just a single segment - it *can *be done that way, but why be like everyone else
> Think of these as a talkshow (with multiple participants) instead of an interview with a single person.
> 
> It could do with some "tightening up" but that will only shave a little time off, it will still run long - and I personally prefer that. If Phil was doing a single review and it took 1 hour (such as Mr PBusardo) then I'd get bored, but these episodes are complex (like a fine imported juice)


You make a valid point. Maybe the problem is one of too many segments and saying too little of each thing. All I remember is every juice was great without any real substance about the juice. If it is just rambling, that is fine too, but then it must be short. If it is to be a proper review(s) it does need substance, which to my mind means not too many things to review. Probably 3 at most. Even if in talk show format, which is the most difficult to pull off imo.
I say this with all sincerity and not to hurt, but to try and be helpful. And bearing in mind that I might not even be part of the prime audience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/15)

Hey, what happened to @PeterHarris?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

No Idea


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

Andre said:


> You make a valid point. Maybe the problem is one of too many segments and saying too little of each thing. All I remember is every juice was great without any real substance about the juice. If it is just rambling, that is fine too, but then it must be short. If it is to be a proper review(s) it does need substance, which to my mind means not too many things to review. Probably 3 at most. Even if in talk show format, which is the most difficult to pull off imo.
> I say this with all sincerity and not to hurt, but to try and be helpful. And bearing in mind that I might not even be part of the prime audience.



Totally, there is always room for improvement within the content...but I like the fact that there is lots of content

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (14/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I think Philip's videos need to be long because it's not just a single segment - it *can *be done that way, but why be like everyone else
> Think of these as a talkshow (with multiple participants) instead of an interview with a single person.
> 
> It could do with some "tightening up" but that will only shave a little time off, it will still run long - and I personally prefer that. If Phil was doing a single review and it took 1 hour (such as Mr PBusardo) then I'd get bored, but these episodes are complex (like a fine imported juice)


Yeah, don't know about everyone else, but most of the videos I watch online, you want to see the initial buildup (knock on door, offer to fix broken tv), then skip a few times to see how things progress, and watch the conclusion..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (14/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Totally, there is always room for improvement within the content...but I like the fact that there is lots of content


And especially content about things we can actually buy here (no offence @Rob Fisher )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

Dassie said:


> And especially content about things we can actually buy here (no offence @Rob Fisher )



None taken... however the Atlantis extended tank will be available here real soon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/2/15)

I quite like the long Vlogs. I Watch most of grim and todd's longer vids, as long as they're entertaining and informative they keep my attention.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (16/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey, what happened to @PeterHarris?


im in ninja mode 

plus my devises that i use are a wide variety of a REO lol
and then my wife has a cloupour mini and subtank mini.

when i really feel inspired i make a video - but for now - im just chilling with a leke vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/15)

PeterHarris said:


> im in ninja mode
> 
> plus my devises that i use are a wide variety of a REO lol
> and then my wife has a cloupour mini and subtank mini.
> ...


Good to know you're still around Peter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

